# 3 unidentified cichlids.... help!!!!



## cs9584 (Aug 23, 2010)

i feel like an airhead... i got home with this fish and completely forgot what the guy at the lfs told me it was... this one is about 3 in and is a male... but there was a beautifully colored adult male that was about 7 in long.... mostly blue body with sort of an orange head and white tipping his dorsal fin...

















The guy at my lfs told me this was a female red top hongi but i have red tops and this is definitely not what a female looks like... any ideas?

















The guy at my lfs told me (and they were labeled) Blue Johanni... but i read up on them and found that females are yellow/orange... i asked him to get me a mix of male/female... but mine are all blue... so are they all male? or are they all a different species maybe? sorry about the blurry pics here... the little guys wouldnt stop movin!!!!  !


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1st is Copidichromis borleyi "Red Fin Kadango" 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1009

2nd looks more like Cynotilapia afra. Probably not Red Top Hongi. There are fish sold as Red Top Chimate/and or Dwarf Afra that have the bars go into the dorsal like that. Maybe he is getting them confused. Pic of male Afra below.









3rd is the so called Electric blue johanni. Not the same as the real species Johanni as females are never solid yellow/orange. More like Maingano, but then they are probably a mix anyway, which are common.


----------



## cs9584 (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks!!! :thumb:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

cs9584 said:


> i feel like an airhead... i got home with this fish and completely forgot what the guy at the lfs told me it was... this one is about 3 in and is a male... but there was a beautifully colored adult male that was about 7 in long.... mostly blue body with sort of an orange head and white tipping his dorsal fin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard one. LFS guys yep not reliable at the best of times and yours has sold you some real crackers. :lol:

The melanochromis guy is prob one of the may Melanochromis hybrids in LFSs. Kind of not identifieable as a species as it is not a single species. Guess it has some Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos in him but may well not be pure. The common name Blue Johanni is kind of a clue. Those selling pure guys generaly label em up with the proper name. There is prob no comeback as yep looks just like most LFS "Blue Johannis" to me.

Kind of afraid you got the usual bunch of common hybrids you get from a LFS.

All the best James


----------

